# Cygolite 800



## odyssey11 (May 8, 2011)

So I'm pretty new to night riding. I bought a cygolite 800 for an upcoming 24 hr adventure race. I have no idea how much of that might riding be in the dark.
Any opinions on if this light is adequate?
2 hrs on high at 800 Lumens
15 hrs on low, but at only 100 lumens. 

I bought from a local shop that I trust. But I don't know how familiar they are with the extended rides of an AV. I'm not really sure what the best route to go is. I have to buy two sets and have a budget of about $400. 
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Why do you have to buy 2 sets?

It really all depends on terrain. While climbing and on fireroads/double track, i've been fine with 100-300lm single light (spot or flood works). Downhill fireroad or creeping mild technical singletrack, 500lm, or more, single spot is fine (i'm slow). Any time i get into obsticles on single/double track, i can use my spot+flood MS-816e at full power (maybe 1000lm combined) and can move with a decent pace as long as i am attentive and careful. If i was bombing any trail with chunk, obstacles, ruts, or foliage, i would want at least 800lm spot for distance and a second light on the helmet (300lm has been fine for me) for closer lamination.

That all said, i think 8hrs of illumination at 500lm would be a minimum if moving at race pace on anything more than flat fireroad/double track or climing. Those would be fine with 100-150lm just to see where you're going. I would prefer 2 lights which could be run singly until trail conditions require more light. If its laps, you could have batteries in the pit area. 

It really requires you to ride with the lights and see how much light you need in different conditions and speeds. Then, learn to use minimal light when a bright trail isn't needed. I am constantly forgetting to reduce power when i hit the flats or a climb. Then remember i am lighting 3x's more trail than i can travel at my current speed. Time to reduce and save battery.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Really depends on how much light you need.

I've been using a helmet mounted TridenX 600 as my only light for a couple of years and never put it on high in the woods or on the road. The lowest setting is generally sufficient though I turn it up one brighter setting on occasion. Batteries last me a couple of weeks or somewhere beyond 10+ hours (work commutes- only need illumination one way and weekly urban assault rides). I suggest you test with one and see how the various intensity settings work for you before buying an additional one. You may want to consider a second smaller emergency light if you are worried about running out of power...


----------



## odyssey11 (May 8, 2011)

Good info!
I would love to get out and test what I bought, but it's been snowing and I crash enough when it's dry lol.
The second set of lights is for my wife  
We will have our headlamps at all times so I do have a backup. They are not super bright at 70lm, but better than nothing. (Maybe i should just get brighter headamps for helmet use?) Terrain won't be known until race day, but it's taking place around Sugarloaf Ski resort in Maine. 
I really had no idea how complicated lighting choices were until I starting searching threads on here! Let me rephrase the question 
If you had to set up the most reliable, versatile system for moderate single track. What would you get? l'll up the budget to $250 each.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

odyssey11 said:


> Good info!
> I would love to get out and test what I bought, but it's been snowing and I crash enough when it's dry lol.
> The second set of lights is for my wife
> We will have our headlamps at all times so I do have a backup. They are not super bright at 70lm, but better than nothing. (Maybe i should just get brighter headamps for helmet use?) Terrain won't be known until race day, but it's taking place around Sugarloaf Ski resort in Maine.
> ...


These are a slightly older model but still available... cordless is kina cool on handlebar or helmet.

NiteRider MiNewt 600 Cordless | eBay


----------



## odyssey11 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link Edub!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

odyssey11 said:


> So I'm pretty new to night riding. I bought a cygolite 800 for an upcoming 24 hr adventure race. I have no idea how much of that might riding be in the dark.
> Any opinions on if this light is adequate?
> 2 hrs on high at 800 Lumens
> 15 hrs on low, but at only 100 lumens.
> ...


 I think the Cygolite800 is just a bumped up version of last years Turbo740. Some reported that the 740 had a very tight beam pattern, great for throw on the helmet but probably more spread would be best suited for a bar lamp, or a single lamp. If you wanted to stay in the Cygolite family i would recoment the Triden-X 1100 lumen system for the bars and this would give you a great set up from them.

Two other company's in your price range getting very good reviews are the Gemini products, the Duo for the bars aprox 1100 measured lumens, and the Xera for the helmet aprox 700 lumens.

Second is the Gloworm X-2 for the bars, also a bit more than 1100 measured lumens to go with the new X-1 for the helmet and it sounds like it will be close to the claimed 850 lumens with the new U-3 emitter.

I think any of these three choices are good for a bar/helmet set up which i think is best as you always should have a second source of light in case one fails. If your looking for just one good light per bike i would go for the wider beams of the Triden-X/Gemini Duo/or the Gloworm X-2.


----------



## odyssey11 (May 8, 2011)

Wow the gemini duo looks impressive for the price. Any experience with it? I'm wondering how quick/easy it is too switch from helmet to head? Might be a nice all in one light.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes,, i have one. It is very easy to switch from helmet to bar as it just uses the rubber band type of mount. As for beam pattern i find it better suited for the bar though as i find the beam a bit floody for helmet use. Ive been spoiled with my Lupines and prefer a bit more punch on the helmet. That been said most would think the light is great for both applications.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I really like my TridenX 1100 Xtra. For bike paths/multiuse trails and fireroads I find I can run it on its lowest setting (32 hours). For easier single track, medium is fine and it is still rated for 10 hours on medium. For downhill, high (800) is good most of the time and its rated for 5 hours. 1100 I only use for the gnarliest, fastest descents and the time is still strong at 3hrs 20mins.

The TridenX has a great beam pattern and with it mounted on my handlebars I find that I often don't need to use my helmet light. If you are in a lot of twisty woodland you may still want a helment lamp to help point the way. I use a Miticross 480 for my helment. If I had spare cash I would get the Miticross 800 for my helment now as I feel it would complement the TridenX 1100 nicely.

Good luck with your selection.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

odyssey11 said:


> So I'm pretty new to night riding. I bought a cygolite 800 for an upcoming 24 hr adventure race. I have no idea how much of that might riding be in the dark.
> Any opinions on if this light is adequate?
> 2 hrs on high at 800 Lumens
> 15 hrs on low, but at only 100 lumens.
> ...


Well you didn't mention what time of year the race is taking place or whether it will have drop support sites or not. Believe me you are going to need to know that in order to know how long your lights will need to last while out in the field. _You will also need two decent light sets per rider ( bar and helmet ). I doubt they will let you ride without having two lights. _

For someone who has never ridden with lights before and wants to immediately jump into something like a 24 hr. race event you are treading on dangerous ground my friend. In 24hr events you have to learn to ride with just the amount of light you need so your batteries last as long as possible. That means only using the higher modes when you absolutely have to....unless the race has drop sites or a pit area where you can have extra batteries on stand-by, in which case you can likely use brighter lights more often.

Regardless, if I was doing one of those I want my Gloworm X2 with remote on the bars. Nothing like having a remote right by your thumb for quick "never taking your hands off the bars", mode changes. They are a little out of your price range but if you contact one of the vendors ( or the Gloworm website ) if you buy two sets you might be able to haggle a lower price for the two complete sets.

( * Gloworm lights are sold by Action LED ( USA ) and by the Gloworm website. )


----------

